# Yellow pus on tongue???



## LucyKemp (Jul 26, 2011)

I went to a breeder today and got a hand reared bird - oh what a difference in personality, he is very inquisitive!!

However, he has yellow hardened skin on the edge of his tongue on both sides? What could this be????


----------



## LucyKemp (Jul 26, 2011)

Also the tip of his beak is yellow whereas the rest is blackish, should I be worried? hes supposedly 3 months old, quite skinny and his feathers are quite "rough" ...


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hmm i dont know but the pic was very helpful hopefully others might know what it is


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

It is yeast attached and growing on the tongue. You might consider a visit to the vet ASAP because yeast can be a killer if it goes systemic (into the bloodstream) Until you can get to a vet, what I have done, is to wet a Q-tip with vinegar and gently swab the affected areas several times a day.


----------



## LucyKemp (Jul 26, 2011)

Hmmm that is really annoying that a breeder charged me a very high price considering he clearly has an infection - is that legal?


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Read the above post, yeast _could_ go systemic, that does not mean that your bird is ill. It just means that the breeder was sloppy in feeding and if not treated the stress could cause the yeast to get a foothold. As stated above, if not systemic, vinegar will neutralize the yeast. Yeast is easily treated if it is not in the blood stream. Go to the vet and he will probably prescribe an anti fungal. You should take the bird to the vet anyway for a well bird checkup. Many breeders require a vet check before they will refund any money or honor any sort of warranty anyway.


----------



## LucyKemp (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh really? So if I go to the vet and get a "statement", the breeders are required to offer a refund of the cost??


----------



## Lucky Duck (Jul 23, 2011)

No they are not required to refund you anything, but you might want to check with the breeder on there refund and or return policy and go from there.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

we just dealt with a yeast infection with our lovebird. please, if you can, get your bird to the vet ASAP, yeast is not fun, and we nearly lost our bird to it. not a matter of a refund here, its a matter of a living beings life and safety


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*


LucyKemp said:



Oh really? So if I go to the vet and get a "statement", the breeders are required to offer a refund of the cost??

Click to expand...

*Rather than be concerned with your own pocketbook and feeling slighted you might want to focus more on the birds care at the moment.

As to the breeder, unforntunitely *many* if they just just have one pet pair producing babies have little to no experience with health issues or problems that can go wrong. The bird acted alive and healthy at the time of the sale, therefore, quite possibly due to inexperience they also felt the bird was fine. Many times as a bird is weaning out food, especially from millet can accumulate inside the mouth and if not noticed by an experienced breeder then this can become infected with yeast and/or bacteria.


----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

Just learned something else. Interesting to notice. Hope you get him all cleaned up soon.


----------



## LucyKemp (Jul 26, 2011)

I took him to the vets and i suggested it was Yeast, the Vet is ordering some of the anti fungal stuff in and the meantime ive given him some vinegar! Thanks for the comments all!


----------

